# Totally cornfused ????



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok I had this brisket that weighed 8.8 lbs. Its my first on the Bubba keg.. I put it on at 6:00 sharp this morning.. Bubba kept a consistant 275 pumpin out the smoke all morning long.. At 4 hrs. I temped it, and it was already 180... Holy crappp I wrapped it up and let it cook for another 1.5 hours.. When I temped it again it said 193... I thought my thermo was off and let it cook a little longer... i was gunna pull it at 200. I said check the thermo, so I boiled some water and it said 211... Holly ****. I pulled the brisket and let it rest for 30 minutes... Bite tender, mabey a little 2 tender for some. 5.45 hours at 275.... Someone explain this phenomonon to me cuz it would have taken 8+ hrs on my stick burner...







.
The last pic shows the bite off... so cornfused..


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

You are making me hungry


----------



## JCHjr55 (Aug 10, 2005)

A High Heat Cook.

Some of the old Low-N-Slow professionals are finding out that you can produce great tasting briskets using higher heat ranging from 250 degrees to 325 degrees.

I have done several 10 pound briskets under 6 hours and they were wonderful.

I hope you enjoyed your good looking high heat brisket !

John


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

More confined space and less leaks maybe JQ. Good to know for the next time though.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*High Heat Brisket*

I used to do the low n slow for all my life..

Last Saturday, put a 11 lb brisket (rubbed the day before) on the pit at 0900 with the fire perfect & temp at 300F. Kept it between 300 & 325 for 6 hours, took it off at 1500, wrapped in foil & placed in cooler for 2 hours....

Pretty darn good, just need to improve my seasoning a bit.. (all advice will be appreciated)

Brisket was moist, not like a roast & too tender, but tender as a brisket should be...:cheers:

Gone in 45 minutes along with 12 chicken quarters & 4 rings of sausage...

I like this method as it is much less time consuming & came out great...

SG


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

been doing the 300 to 325 for years now. around 6 hrs. is spot on for 10 to 13 #'ers. always come out great.


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

Just my opinion, but on a fattier brisket like what I see in the first pic, I think you can get away with a higher heat. A leaner brisket with less fat ingrained I think would give you a problem at that temp and time. I've always done the low and slow because it works for me and comes out the way I want...

As long as it tastes good all is good!!! Oh and I like that type of brisket, I love the fat ingrained like that...


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

You said it all when you said an 8 lb brisket, I cooked one yesterday in 4 hours on my 55 gal drum, it turned out great as well, small briskets dont take very long, by the way your brisket looks tasty...


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Your killing me, that looks so darn good JQ


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

JQ, That looks pretty darned good! I've been leaning towards hotter cooks for larger meats, but haven't gone to 300 degrees yet. I think I'll try that real soon.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

I always cook at high temps on large items, cook no diiferent than I have done anything else really, rotating the large meats every hour or 30 minutes if you like and mopping as well. Never used a thermometer, might start trying just to see what the temp is next time before I wrap. I personally do not like the long smokes, toom much smoke flavor. Good looking brisket by the way.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Looks Good !!

Fat Up or Down ?


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Convection*

I think your Bubba keg has more convection heat vs. the low smoke heat. I think you may have the best of both worlds there....Looks Fine to me! Congrats!


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

Here is a good video about Hot and Fast


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

DANO said:


> Looks Good !!
> 
> Fat Up or Down ?


 Fat down.....


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

I have the Keg as well and it seems to cook faster...just trust the thermometer


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Higher than "normal" temp would account for lesser than "normal" cook time.
I think I'm going to try that (cooking in the 275-280* range) on my next 11-13 lb packer.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Glad to hear I am not the only "low and slow" to "hot and fast" convert. Hot and fast cooks just as well if not better and you don't have to wake up at 3am to have your brisket ready by the end of the Nascar race on Sunday!

Tate


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Not gonna argue with hot and fast....*

but my pit "likes" 225. I rub, wrap, and put in oven at 200 deg at midnight, unwrap, put on pit and then smoke at 225 for 6 hrs. 12#er, 6 in oven, and 6 on smoke. This way, I only have to mind the fire for 6 hrs, and is ready by noon football game! LOL

Kinda "cheating" but works for me!

Later
R3F


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

I run my Oklahoma Joe @ 325-350 and do a 12#er in about 6 hours. Did low & slow for many years but after spending some time at the Q joints in Lockhart and observing their methods I ramped the heat up and my brisket improved drastically.


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

done is done - as long as the core internal temp is 185deg is what matters.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

You guys got it all wrong. The faster you cook it the less time you have to drink BEER. I aint buying it. NoWay, NoHow.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

I have never cooked a Brisket for more than 8 hrs and have always had the most tender and juicy final product. 

I have had Briskets cooked for 18 hrs that were great. I have cooked my own at less than 8 hrs that were just as good.


----------

